# Types of dog boxes-aluminum vs fiberglass



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I am looking for information regarding dog boxes for my truck. Does anyone have comparative information or personal experience with fiberglass vs aluminum.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Fiberglass would be my last pick for a box. They hold heat in the summer and are cold in the winter. If you want a box to last a lifetime buy a stainless steel. Aluminum would be my second pick but only if insulated. Aluminum boxes will turn your dog's coat colors as the aluminum inside oxidizes.
________
VOLCANO DIGITAL


----------



## mypetterrier (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had a fibreglass terrier box for a year now and would recommend them to anyone. They actually keep them warm in winter and cool in summer and are very light weight and easy to lift out of the car when not needed.
I have just actually recieved delivery for a new double terrier box from klfibreglassproducts as I have a new pup coming soon.
It is great, comes as two singles which you bolt together which is simple and easy to do.
other material dog boxes are heavey and add alot of weight to the car before the dogs are even in.


----------



## jhixf564 (Nov 3, 2009)

Allot of the older **** hunters have them around where I live. The young folks all have the shiny ones of some sort. I used one for a few years and liked it fine. It was a breeze to load and unload.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have owned all 3; fiberglass, aluminum, and now stainless steel. The fiberglass are very hot in the Summer, even with the fan on. The aluminum boxes I had weren't bad. They had the corrugated plastic liners, which kept the yellow dogs from turning gray and also did help keep the boxes cool in the Summer with a fan. The insulated stainless boxes are by far the best, although alot more expensive than the others. I wouldn't have another fiberglass box.


----------

